# Thanks to all my friends!



## jeff (Dec 24, 2007)

Hello, My Friends!

I've been lurking tonight, watching the holiday greetings go by on the forum, and reading some nice emails from many of you. I probably don't say this often enough, but I am extremely grateful for the opportunity to be a part of this great community. Thank you all, every one!

I'm 48 years old, and I've had the great fortune to do a lot of very fulfilling things in my life. However, the community we've built here stands out as one of the most enjoyable and rewarding of them all. 

It's an odd little part of modern life, isn't it? Virtual communities, blogs, email pals, all this non-physical electronic stuff. But it's important - the friends we make, the things we learn, the time we spend together. I know for a fact that many of you (and me, too) have forged very close friendships because of this site with people we have never met. However odd that may seem, it's still something to treasure. 

I would love to thank each one of you by name, but I'd never finish the list in time to get in bed before Santa arrives. Let me just say that you know who you are - you're the ones who bring enthusiasm, humor, and common sense to our discussions. You're the cheerleaders, the fund raisers, the educators. You're the comedians, the voices of reason, and the eternal optimists. Without each and every one of you, we would not be where we are today. 

I wish you all a Merry Christmas! 

Best Regards - Jeff


----------



## arioux (Dec 24, 2007)

Jeff,

Any community is as strong as its leader.  And we a spoiled here.  What you have acheived with this site is phenomenal.  Giving to people a place to exchange, share, agree or disagree in a friendfull environment is all to your honor.  Yes we make the site but you drive it and we will never thank you enough for it.

I'm sure that everone will join me in this and we all wish you and your family the best that you can have this Christmas and the ones to come.

Long life to IAP.

Alfred


----------



## Dario (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas Jeff!!!


----------



## winpooh498 (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry CHRISTmas Jeff! Thank you for such a wonderful place to come learn and grow.


----------



## loglugger (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas Jeff
Bob


----------



## Poppy (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas Jeff, and thank you for all that you do.


----------



## Stevej72 (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas Jeff and thank you!


----------



## wudnhed (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks Jeff, and Merry Christmas to you too!!!!!


----------



## Ligget (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas to you Jeff!

Thank you for all you do throughout the year!


----------



## johncrane (Dec 25, 2007)

Well said Alfred l agree Merry Xmas Jeff.


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas Jeff and all the best wishes to you and yours for the comming year .
Thank you for everything you do here at the IAP . words can never fully express how much we all appreciate what you have done here and hopefully will continue to do for a long time to come.
To everyone else here Happy Holidays , I know I don't post much but but I read all the posts every day and have come to think of you all as the most fantastic group of friends anyone can ever hope to have
Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night


----------



## TAFFJ (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas Jeff to you and your family from across the pond.
grateful for all your efforts.
Good luck for 2008
David


----------



## DocStram (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey Jeff .... thanks for the great Christmas message. We all appreciate your leadership and guidance in developing IAP into what it has become today.
Have a great Christmas Day with your family.


----------



## cigarman (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas Jeff and to all IAP Members.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 25, 2007)

Jeff,
 From the first day I visited this site, I saw great things in it's potential. Today many of those things I imagined are a reality. From the speed that a new penturner can advance in there skill, to the innovations that develope here. Of course this is only possible because of all the members that are willing to help and share so much. But non of it would have happened where you not who you are. I admire you for what you have done. A gentle, wise, and patient, benevolent dictator. that has often been willing to let this child grow even in the face of conflict and termoil. My gratitude always.


----------



## penhead (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas, Jeff...and to All - Happy Holidays..!


----------



## airrat (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks Jeff,
Merry Christmas to you and your family, thanks for doing all that you do.   Merry Christmas to all the moderators and Scott for all the work they do as well.   This site is a wonderful part of my day, especially when I can visit it from work to take my mind off stuff happening there.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to each and every member.  I wish you the best of joy in whatever way you celebrate the holiday.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks so much for this site Jeff!!!  Merry Christmas!!!  It's been awhile since I've made a pen (will get back to it soon!!!).  This site has blessed my life and given me many great friends!!!  I belong to a number of groups now, but this is always first on my list and even though I haven't posted a lot lately, I try to tune in every day.


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 25, 2007)

Jeff,I wish you a Merry Christmas
as well!
Many Thanks for your work all year long
to provide such a great site.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 25, 2007)

Boun Natale Jeff  This site shows the fruits of your labor. Here is wishing many more years of IAP.

PS Tom, how do you have time to post? I thought your still packing drill bits


----------



## stevers (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas Jeff and thanks so much for all of your hard work. You have created, by far, my favorite place to hang out on the web. Thanks.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Dec 25, 2007)

Thank you for your hard work, and Merry Christmas. Victor


----------



## great12b4ever (Dec 25, 2007)

Jeff there is not much more I can add that my OTHER FRIENDS haven't already said, but THANK YOU VERY NUCH FOR EVERYTHING and MERRY CHRISTMAS to you and yours.

Rob


----------



## louisbry (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas Jeff and thanks for all you have done.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Dec 25, 2007)

A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY, JEFF! And thank you so much in what you have created here. This site is the first thing on my list every morning.......er, well, the SECOND thing, then! And I look forward to many more years of it! Thanks again!


----------



## papaturner (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas,Jeff and thanks for all you do. I`m really still new here but have gained a wealth of information. Once again thanks.

Perry


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas to you and your family Jeff.


Mike


----------



## palmermethod (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks Jeff and Merry Christmas!

Although I have been recovering from a recent knee replacement, I was able to turn a couple of nice Sierra pens for Christmas gifts. They were well received and I am so thankful for the wonderful advice and instructions I got from the site. Thanks to all you great folks for turning me on to this fulfilling hobby! I wish your new year to be the best ever.


----------



## Monty (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas to you Jeff, and to everyone else here.


----------



## DocStram (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## CaptG (Dec 25, 2007)

Thank you Jeff and Merry Christmas to you and yours and all on this great site.


----------



## edman2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks Jeff and Merry Christmas! I can't even imagine what my pen turning would look like without this site. What a great community you have created. Best wishes for a wonderful New Year.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas and a peaceful new year Jeff.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for all you DO Jeff,

Every day when I log onto IAP I am given the gift of friendship and support, you have given us this place and I thank You.

I hope you had a Merry Christmas and I wish you and all here on IAP a wonderful New Year!


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, Christmas is past for another year, so let's start the HAPPY NEW YEAR sentinment.

Dawn and I wish you ahd yours a great 2008!!!

As you've seen me say before, Chief, may your world treat you well!!!

Of course, my wish for 2008 is improved smilies, but that was my wish for 2007, too!!!!  More auctions to come, more fun to come.  Thanks for the playground and the well monitored sandbox!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 1, 2008)

Jeff et al.

Well you can guess how busy I have been that this is the first time I have actually been able to sit down and read the site!

I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas Holiday and I hope the coming year finds you all as blessed as being a part of IAP has made me feel this past year.  I don't know if a gal could get much luckier than to hang with the bunch of you and to have all the great friends that you have become.  Thanks for making this site the awesome place it is.

Happy New Year Everyone

Mrs MLK


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had a busy busy holiday season and missed this thread 'til now.
Thanks for all you've done for this community Jeff.
Happy New Year to everyone; I hope y'all have a wonderful year.
Cheers.


----------



## TBone (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff,

You should be strutting around like a proud poppa, your baby is growing daily.  Thank you for the hard work creating a place for us to play and learn.  Thanks to the members for making this an ENJOYABLE place to play and learn.  Too many internet forums wither and die due to personal comments that make you wonder if these people just join to make someone mad.  Thankfully, we don't have people like that here.

*HAPPY NEW YEAR AND THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DocStram (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> 
> 
> Too many internet forums wither and die due to personal comments that make you wonder if these people just join to make someone mad.  Thankfully, we don't have people like that here.



OK ... Tommy!   Writing stuff like this really makes me MAD!! [}][}]


----------



## drayman (Jan 2, 2008)

jeff, first can i wish you and your family a very merry christmas and a wonderful and happy new year. secondly,i started turning and making pens about 10 months ago, and i was real crap at both. but because of iap and this great community that you have started my family can live a lot better due to the extra income i get from making pens. so from myself and a hell of a lot more of us a big 

thank you


----------

